# Polyester Primer for doors ?



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

ive heard of painters/manufacturer of doors useing 'polyester primer' for doors because of its speed in 'high fill' 'easy sanding' properties to bury wood grain and to give alot of primer material thickness to block the doors straight and any imperfections out . I remember spending a few hours a year or so ago researching/googling information on it but didnt come to any firm conclusions as of what kinds or brands you guys were useing mostly. Im curious and would just like to compare some tid bits of information to ones ive used.

thanks


----------

